# Imposible usar el certificado de la FNMT en www.tesoro.es

## cameta

Cuando intento generar una firma electrónica con el certificado de clase 2 de la FNMT, usando  un mozilla-1.7.12-r2 y la siguiente máquina virtual en Java:

java-config --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.4.2.10] "Sun JDK 1.4.2.10" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.2.10) *

para validar una reinversión de letras del tesoro en http://www.tesoro.es se produce el siguiente error:

La firma obtenida del paso anterior no es correcta por el siguiente motivo ASN1 bad tag value met. 

Por favor, repita el proceso desde el principio. Si vuelve a ocurrir este error póngase en contacto con el servicio de atención al cliente del Tesoro Público en el número 902 15 50 50.

Aqui presento una captura de pantalla con el error:

[IMG]http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/8224/tesoro2sy.th.jpg[/IMG]

Tras escribir al tesoro recibí el siguiente correo:

1ºInstalar la máquina virtual de Microsoft si no esta instalada

2º Comprobar lo siguiente:

En herramientas -Opciones de Internet- Opciones avanzadas

En la opción "Microsoft VM" deben estar activadas todas las casillas: "Compilador Java JIT habilitado", "Consola Java activada" y "inicio de sesión con Java habilitado".

3ºDesactivar todas las casillas de la Máquina Sun

Por supuesto hay que emplear el Explorer, porque el Mozilla en Windows da exactamente el mismo error.

Este fenomeno produce en mi una gran indignación: Resulta que para acceder de manera legal a un servicio de la administración publica (cosa que es un derecho) he de tener una licencia de un programa de pago: Microsoft Windows y no puedo hacerlo mediante alternativas gratuitas como puede ser Linux y Mozilla. (Ya se que se puede piratear un Windows, pero no es esto lo que discutimos aquí)

¿Alguien sabe si existe alguna máquina virtual que permita que esto funcione?

    *  blackdown-jre and blackdown-jdk, the Blackdown Java Kit

    * sun-jre-bin and sun-jdk, Sun's Java Kit

    * ibm-jre-bin and ibm-jdk-bin, the IBM Java Kit

    * compaq-jre and compaq-jdk, the Compaq Java Kit for Alpha/Linux/GNU

    * jrockit-jdk-bin, BEA WebLogic's J2SE Development Kit

Gracias por las posibles respuestas

PS

Navegando un poco me he encontrado con esto:

http://www.microsoft.com/spain/java/default.mspx

Donde pone que:

MSJVM llegará al final de su vida el 31 de diciembre de 2007. Es necesario que los usuarios tomen medidas para mantenerse informados acerca del software obsoleto y abandonar MSJVM con tiempo suficiente. Microsoft ya no distribuye MSJVM y no se realizarán mejoras de este producto.

Vamos que ya podrian espabilar y hacer la web del tesoro accesible con Java de Sun, que los nuevos XP ya no llevan maquina de java de Microsoft.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

ES VERGONZOSO....  lo de los politicos de este pais y su "analfabetismo" en cuanto a estos temas.... creo, que lo minimo que se puede pedir es que las "webs" oficiales fuesen compatibles con todos los navegadores.

se que no vale sentirlo.... cuando ya lo he escrito, pero es que no lo puedo resistir.

Por cierto, que nadie se de por aludido lo de "los politicos de este pais" es general izquierda, derecha, arriba y abajo.

pandas de vivi.......s  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

me ha llamado la atencion este post por el contexto.

y estoy de acuerdo en que es vergonzosa la situacion.

es patetico observar que en infinita cantidad de sitios, o usas ie con windows o no puedes acceder. o paginas como las de ciertas entidades bancarias las cuales, no se muestran o funcionan correctamente si estas con linux y otro navegador alternativo.

no hay que irse muy lejos para darse uno cuenta del nivelazo tecnologico de las empresas y entidades publicas de este pais. solo, hay que llamar al tipico proveedor de internet y plantearles un problema de conexion para que te pasen con el servicio tecnico a lo cual, sale el tipico o la tipica diciendo algo como... abra las opciones de internet y en configuracion...  :Shocked:  ...... estooo, para!, que yo uso linux y opera para observar 3 segundos de silencio en la otra parte de la linea y ver como, suelta algo del tipo: no damos soporte para algo que no sea el guindos y el esplorer  :Very Happy: 

en fin... menos mal que acaban de subirnos a los currantes el irpf para celebrar el 2006, concretamente, a los que rondamos entre los 9.000 y 18.000¤ anuales, al 17% mientras que el ipc este año pasado subio un 3.7%   :Shocked:  .... imagino, que con la subida de impuestos al populacho, la administracion podra seguir pagando las licencias de los windozes y todos aqui contentos.... siguiente, siguiente, aceptar, aplicar.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

saludos.

----------

## cameta

Como que existen unos plazos para reiversión, la "solución"consistio en:

1º Bajar un windows "pirata" por bittorrent.

2º Actualizar el windows gracias a un "crack" que sustituye la legitcheck.dll

3º Buscar con google un sitio donde descargar la maquina de java de microsoft, ya que microsoft ha retirado el soporte a ese producto, e instalarlo en el ordenador.

4º Configurar el explorer de manera que permita descargar componentes que no esten firmados, sino me daba un error en la página.

Tras esta odisea informatica ha sido posible efectuar el tramite via Internet, pero no me parece a mi que alguien "normal" hubiese llegado nunca a hacer funcionar eso.

No me extraña que seamos el país de Europa Occidental con menos penetración de Internet, pero el primero en "descargas muleras"

----------

## cameta

He mandado este e-mail 

consdeuda@tesoro.meh.es

Apreciados Sres,

Solicito que retiren lo antes posible de su pagina web www.tesoro.es su

máquina virtual de java de microsoft:

Este producto esta OBSOLETO, según afirma Microsoft en su propia página:

http://www.microsoft.com/spain/java/default.mspx

MSJVM llegará al final de su vida el 31 de diciembre de 2007. Es

necesario que los usuarios tomen medidas para mantenerse informados

acerca del software obsoleto y abandonar MSJVM con tiempo suficiente.

Microsoft YA NO DISTRIBUYE  MSJVM y no se realizarán mejoras de este

producto.

El uso por parte, de ese producto en su página Web, produce que si usas

una máquina virtual de Java de SUN (actualmente usada por la inmensa

mayoría de los navegadores, incluido explorer) da el siguiente resultado

al generar la firma.

la firma obtenida del paso anterior no es correcta por el siguiente

motivo ASN1 bad tag value met. 

Por favor, repita el proceso desde el principio. Si vuelve a ocurrir

este error póngase en contacto con el servicio de atención al cliente

del Tesoro Público en el número 902 15 50 50.

Todo el proceso de buscar una máquina de java de microsoft e instalarlo,

y configurar el navegador para que la use correctamente esta muy por

encima de las capacidades normales que tienen los usuarios de internet,

aparte de que solo funciona con Microsoft Explorer y Windows, con lo

cual si usas otra cosa como Mozilla o Firefox ya puedes despedirte de

acceder de ninguna forma.

En resumen sustituyan su obsoleta máquina de java de microsoft e

instalen la de Sun.

Atentamente,

A ver que responden

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no estaria nada mal que mandaramos cada uno un post parecido, unos alegando lo que tu has alegado y otros alegando que se atengan a los estandares y estos no son ni mucho menos los de hasefroch.

----------

## kabutor

buscando por google sale algun enlace q explica como hacerlo con Linux.. no es directo pero si se puede hacer.

----------

## navegante

Es cierto, pasate por aquí, lo leí hace tiempo desde meneame, saludos.

----------

## cameta

Muy buena página. Lastima que no solucione el problema con lo del tesoro en linux.

El error que tengo en Linux se puede reproducir en Windows, incluso usando el Mocosoft Exploter si usas el Java de Sun.La unica manera de  generar  una firma digital valida es empleando el Java de Microsoft, el cual ya no es soportado ni por la propia Microsoft por obsoleto.

----------

## zorth

hola cameta.

con tu permiso, hago un copy/paste de tu mail y lo reenvio desde mi cuenta con kmail. lo mismo, si nos ponemos pesados.... y si no, todo sea por dar la lata un poco  :Smile: 

sobre instalar windows para eso... te hubiera sido mas facil usar vmware y desde una maquina emulada windows, usar el maldito ie.... masoquismo ./rules

saludos.

----------

## cameta

Permiso concedido.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

Esta  otra Web Oficial, no tiene desperdicio tampoco, 

http://www.seg-social.es

La de la seguridad social:

Según la págian para usar su OFICINA VIRTUAL SE REQUIERE:

Navegador INTERNET EXPLORER 5.5 o superior con la configuración de seguridad media, con máquina virtual Java instalada (si va a acceder a servicios que requieren certificado digital). Descarga de I.E.  5.5 o superior.

Eso si en la practica:

Mi mozilla-1.7.12-r2 FUNCIONA

Firefox-1.5-r4 NO FUNCIONA ATENCION

Por supuesto nada de esto aparece en la Web de la seguridad social, para ellos solo existe Explorer.

----------

## cameta

Respuesta del tesoro:

Agradeciéndole de antemano su interés , le comentamos que estamos en proceso de sustitución de los programas que utilizan la máquina virtual de java. Por tanto, le indicamos que próximamente, estará disponible la compra de Deuda Pública a través de Internet sin la utilización de dicha máquina virtual

En resumen: las cosas de palacio van despacio.

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues no nos hagamos clientes/participes de empresas/entidades que descuidan estos aspectos :d Si nos buscamos las peras para participar de su negocio, entonces les da igual.

Si perdiesen un 10% de sus clientes porque su web no es visible en todos los navegadores, verías que rápido se movian para solucionarlo.

Pero lamentablemente la cosa va mucho mas alla.

Estudio ingenieria informatica en la universidad rey juan carlos de mostoles. Nuevecita. Llena de avances tecnologicos y con profesores jovenes. 

Y en esta universidad, no aceptan practicas que no se entreguen hechas con Microsoft Powerpoint (Open Office no vale).

Muchas de las practicas, incluso las de programacion, unicamente deben hacerse desde programas específicos de Windows. Y las que se pueden hacer desde Linux, el estudiante debe buscarse la vida para conseguir información de como hacerlo.

En algunas asignaturas, el lenguaje de programacion impuesto solo tiene compilador para WINDOWS (ej: hope, etc)

Han creado un "sistema de entrega de practicas online" que consiste en un programa *.exe para windows, que te descargas de la web y lo ejecutas desde tu ordenador para entregar las practicas por internet. Osea, desde Linux no puedo hacerlo.

Preguntas a tus profesores para recibir informacion sobre compiladores del lenguaje que imparten para Linux, y del cual presumiblemente saben mucho, y no tienen ni idea.

Por lo que a mi respecta, me parece una verguenza. Y más vergonzoso aun que existan personas de ultimos cursos de carrera, y profesores que no sepan que cojones es Linux, nunca lo hayan usado y no tengan intención de hacerlo, porque no les entra en el examen. Y lo peor de todo...que crean saber sobre el asunto. Escuchas cada barbaridad en boca de profesores y compañeros sobre Linux que quitan el hipo.

Eso si, algebra, calculo, matematica discreta, bases de matematicas, estadistica...de eso saben mucho todos xD

En fin, en general, me parece una verguenza la marginacion tecnologica y la poca atención que reciben los usuarios de Linux por parte de las compañias, universidades, entidades bancarias... Evito ser cliente y participar de las entidades que lo hacen. Si todos lo hiciesemos, estoy seguro de que, como dije antes, se darían prisa por arreglarlo.

salu2

Salu2

----------

## cameta

¿Y el nuevo DNI electrónico?

Funcionará con Linux o dirá que nuestra identidad es falsa.

Creo recordar que habia unas tarjetas criptograficas de la FNMT, pero desconozco si esas funcionaban en Linux.

Edicion:

Pues parece ser que si:

https://software-libre.org/projects/opensc-ceres/

----------

## pacho2

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Esta  otra Web Oficial, no tiene desperdicio tampoco, 
> 
> http://www.seg-social.es
> 
> La de la seguridad social:
> ...

 

Prueba con seamonkey 1.0 (http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/), si tampoco funciona, es posible que el problema esté ligado al cambio de gecko. De todos modos, si en gecko 1.7 funcionaba y en gecko 1.8 ha dejado de hacerlo, "la culpa" sería de mozilla.

Saludos

----------

